# Watch Fob???



## DJDiggers (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi All,
 My Wife and I just joined but we are always checking out the site for the new finds and just plain enjoyment.  We have been digging for a few years now and have a small collection. One of our last digs my wife found this interesting item. We've had a hard time finding any information on it. The only thing we know about it is that it has a Western Christanity symbol on it and on the chain it states "Made Sept 1900". It has the name "S. Giovanni Battista" on one side with a man standing holding a cross and a feather. On the other side it has IHS (symbol for Western Christianity) and the following words around the rim "SIA INFINITAMENTE BENEDETTO IL SS. NOME DI GESU' " Any one have any ideas?


----------



## DJDiggers (Jul 26, 2009)

Here is the back...


----------



## LC (Jul 26, 2009)

It looks like a religious medallion of some kind , I do not believe it is a watch fob , but it could be used for one I suppose .


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 26, 2009)

My buddy just detected a few watch fobs,they have a square top for the strap.Never new what a watch fob was until then.[]


----------



## capsoda (Jul 26, 2009)

Giovanni Battista is John the Baptist. S. Giovanni Battista is the chirch of John the Baptist in florence, Italy.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Giovanni_Battista,_Highway_A1

 "SIA INFINITAMENTE BENEDETTO IL SS. NOME DI GESU' is  a benediction in the church of Jesus. it is a Catholic medallion on a chain watch fob. Surly we have a good Catholic here who can give you an exact translation and meaning.


----------



## woody (Jul 26, 2009)

It translates to: "BENEDICT IS THE INFINITELY SS. NAME OF JESUS"


----------

